# Harden Brass I.D.



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to a house on Friday that has a dripping widespread lav. faucet. I last worked in this house when it was owned by another customer probably 6-8 years ago. I know that some of the faucets upstairs are Harden and I assumed that they all were. This one looks like the same style broach (I didn't pull the cart. ) but the pop-up is what has me second guessing myself. It's a big fat pop-up, kind of like the style Kohler uses, but has the words Bel Air stamped in it. There are two lavs. in this bathroom and both faucets match, as do the pop-ups. Is this the brand or model of the faucet? Or neither? The only Bel Air faucets I've been able to find are these retro, '57 Chevy looking chrome deals so I'm sure that's not the brand.









Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I went to a house on Friday that has a dripping widespread lav. faucet. I last worked in this house when it was owned by another customer probably 6-8 years ago. I know that some of the faucets upstairs are Harden and I assumed that they all were. This one looks like the same style broach (I didn't pull the cart. ) but the pop-up is what has me second guessing myself. It's a big fat pop-up, kind of like the style Kohler uses, but has the words Bel Air stamped in it. There are two lavs. in this bathroom and both faucets match, as do the pop-ups. Is this the brand or model of the faucet? Or neither? The only Bel Air faucets I've been able to find are these retro, '57 Chevy looking chrome deals so I'm sure that's not the brand.
> 
> Paul


Took a picture per chance?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Took a picture per chance?


Of course not. :thumbup:







Paul


----------

